
Berkshire Hathaway – Shareholder Letters (1977-2015) - t23
http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/letters.html
======
MR4D
Dead trees version is here: [https://www.amazon.com/Berkshire-Hathaway-
Letters-Shareholde...](https://www.amazon.com/Berkshire-Hathaway-Letters-
Shareholders-Buffett/dp/0615975070/)

